

How to Fast for Ramadan in the Arctic, Where the Sun Doesn't Set - jhull
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/07/how-to-fast-for-ramadan-in-the-arctic-where-the-sun-doesnt-set/277834/

======
Zikes
An arbitrary solution to an arbitrary problem, neither interesting or
innovative.

------
HorizonXP
I've actually always wondered about this, and genuinely found the article
interesting, especially for the 5 minutes it took me to read it. Now I'm more
educated when talking to friends about Ramadan.

------
acchow
Seriously, what does this have to do with HN?

There is precisely nothing in here to do with software or computer science,
startup culture, civil liberties (which is naturally relevant to the
internet), mathematics, problem solving, or design.

~~~
amirmc
I agree that there isn't anything particularly interesting in this article.
However, where does it state that HN should only have articles about "software
or computer science, startup culture, civil liberties (which is naturally
relevant to the internet), mathematics, problem solving, or design"...?

